
Private Manning 'illegally punished'. To get 112 days lopped off any sentence - iProject
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/01/10/manning_sentence_reduction_for_bad_treatment/
======
mtgx
How in the world as they still keeping him in prison without a charge? Are
they using NDAA's indefinite detention clause to justify it? I thought Obama
said he would never keep an American in prison indefinitely without a trial.
What does indefinite mean to him? 10 years+?

